# whole fried chicken



## obmar41 (Aug 12, 2005)

I usually fry turkeys for Christmas every year, I am this year as well. I was wondering if you can fry chicken the same way? If anyone has ever tried it, please tell me how long to cook it and how you seasoned it, etc....


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Never cooked one myself but I've bought a few on some trips to Korea. They were fried whole with a batter. I must say they were delicious too. I think I'd do it like a turkey, 3-3.5 minutes per pound. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sotexasbob (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, same thing, like he said above, 3-3,5 mins per lb. I've never done a chicken, but have a cornish game hen. VERY good.


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

*DeepFried chicken*

Don't know why people don't search google. There are thousands of answers.

Google in "fried chicken whole" and be amazed. One thing people sometimes forget is that a 12lb turkey or a 4 lb chicken weighs less since the giblets are included in the gross weight. This would be especially important with the chicken since a minute or two extra frying time could result in a really lousy chicken.

4 to 5 mins per lb is recommended.


----------



## obmar41 (Aug 12, 2005)

I fried the whole chicken similar to how I did my turkeys and it was great. I will definitely do again.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

After the 20lb turkey at 70 minutes (perfect) we did a 2 lb chicken (first time) at 15 minutes and it was underdone at the thighs and joints. Google not available in East Texas LOL ... a little trial and error is needed I think.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

I Fried One Today. I Cook Mine 7 1/2 Minutes Per Pound At 325 Degrees. I Inject It With Tony chachere's Butter And Jalapeno Marinade ( 1 Once Per Pound). I sprinkle the outside with garlic salt, black pepper and tony chachere's creole seasoning.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Google Search! The reason we have a recipe forum is we can communicate with real live humans and ask about experiences. There's plenty of websites with recipes, Cooking.com, Foodnetwork.com, and I guess a google search but that's not similar to human communication. If all you want is raw info, I guess a google search would work.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

For me, a 12-15 lb turkey or a 5lb chicken takes the same amount of time. Louisana Hot Sauce injectd and rubbed on outside, then covered in Tony's. 45 min


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Wonder what would happen if you stuffed it with sausage? Maybe if you sewed the cavity up? Seems like it be a juicy one? Anyone ever tried it this way?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Crude! All this talk about chicken's got me hungry!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Try stuffing it with tamales.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't try a suffed bird. The oil has to flow through the open cavity.

Duck works good too. Found the recipe o DU web site.


----------

